
Facebook is down - kikowi
https://www.facebook.com/
======
aezell
The people of the world experienced a brief glimpse of the freedom they've
sold off only for the empty joy of knowing their neighbors are on vacation
with their perfect children.

~~~
petecooper
Don't worry -- there's Instagram for that, too.

------
bm3719
In an unrelated story, worker productivity suddenly increased.

~~~
petecooper
I suspect affected people finding somewhere else to bleat about Facebook being
down is much more likely.

------
Varcht
Facebook is launching new tools to help you manage the time you spend on
social media.[1] Looks like the "Disable Facebook" feature is working very
well.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/TODAYshow/status/1024630695577169920](https://twitter.com/TODAYshow/status/1024630695577169920)

------
bluetwo
Me, too. East coast.

Yesterday I was unable to load anything beyond a single story in any feed. I
wonder if their infrastructure is under attack since blocking those russian
trolls this week.

------
bpye
It's also taken their status page [1] offline, they clearly haven't learn from
Amazon.

[1] -
[https://developers.facebook.com/status/](https://developers.facebook.com/status/)

------
petecooper
>Sorry, something went wrong.

>We're working on getting this fixed as soon as we can.

>Go Back >Facebook © 2018 · Help

[https://imgur.com/oeUlXbR](https://imgur.com/oeUlXbR)

------
picacho
[https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-employees-
complaini...](https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-employees-complaining-
bleh-hiring-2018-7)

------
qaq
I wonder if we will see postmortem

~~~
neuromantik8086
I look forward to seeing something on Facebook's Twitter account
([https://twitter.com/facebook](https://twitter.com/facebook)).

------
deevolution
Instagram wasn't working at all 2 days ago. Anyone else?

------
skshetry
It seems to be back now.

------
malydok
m.facebook.com seems to be working for some people (not me).

~~~
bpye
Just checked and m.facebook.com seems to be working for me.

------
geraltofrivia
Its back up in Germany

------
thatmiddleway
So what.

------
an_account_name
Pfft Amazon outages are cooler.

------
DyslexicAtheist
why is this flagged?

~~~
neuromantik8086
It's a Russian conspiracy.

------
moretai
Woot!

~~~
2close4comfort
for good, finally!

